# A bit late



## tannerrocklands (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi everyone I have been a member since 2011 and have found the club both for information and advice excellent.I am a little ashamed to say that I have never posted anything and wonder if I should use this forum or use the sister site ? Advice appreciated.
Many Thanks


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, this site if you want wild camping related info. The other one for general info.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy,  your a member of both, so it's your choice, :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 24, 2018)

A man of few words eh? Belated welcome to the mad house, although you've been a member long than I have! :welcome:

All things wild on this fabulous site but as a full member - and if you're ever feeling sociable - the other site is where you'll find our meet-ups and more information about general motorhoming, including camp sites. They're both great and, since Motorhomer is still very new, you'll find a lot of the same names over there.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Old Git (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 25, 2018)

If you enjoy p+ss ups in fields sitting around a fire then the other side is for you, but if you enjoy being in the wilds and doing your own thing then this is your forum.


----------



## Admin (Feb 25, 2018)

Use both.


----------



## The laird (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi welcome do as lots of others do and same as admin stated why not use both sites?


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi welcome:welcome::welcome:
Both are great, they both give the answers you will be looking for, if you can't find the information that you require on one site it will probably supply the information required on the second site
if you are interested in smaller gatherings of people meeting up, you will use this site, but if you are interested in larger motorhomer meets and rallies you will use motorhomers.com


----------

